# Kennt jemand Porsche Boote (P410 oder P480)



## Bodensee89 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 

kennt jemand den Anbieter www.porsche-boote.de ? 

Ich bin mittlerweile von meinem Wunsch nach einem Aluboot wieder etwas weg gekommen (verschiedene Gründe) und hab oben genannte Boote entdeckt. 

Die Firma ist nur 2 h fahrt von mir entfernt, das heißt ich werde da mal vorbei fahren. 


Hat trotzdem evtl. jemand Erfahrung mit dem Hersteller/Anbieter ? 

Bei den Modellen würde mich entweder das P 410 oder 480 interessieren, eher letzteres wenn man Ruder nachrüsten kann. 


Danke


----------



## chrix (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand Porsche Boote (P410 oder P480)*

Hi,

frag mal im Angelzentrum Freiburg nach. Glaube die arbeiten mit Porsche Boote zusammen.

Gruß


----------



## wusel345 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand Porsche Boote (P410 oder P480)*

Moin Bodensee89,

bevor ich mich 2 Stunden ist Auto setze und Sprit vergurke würde ich dort anrufen und fragen, ob es einen Händler in meiner näheren Umgebung gibt, der diese Boote vertreibt.


----------



## ragbar (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand Porsche Boote (P410 oder P480)*

Dazu kann ich folgendes sagen:
Am Weissensee in Bayern habe ich 2 Angler getroffen, die das 480er ruderten. Ich war mit meinem Kraller-Ruderboot dort. Am Ufer, nach dem Angeln, kamen wir ins Gespräch über die Boote. Ich sah dem Porscheboot seine ähnlich guten Rudereigenschaften verglichen mit Kraller an, so daß ich fragte, ob ich es mal eben probieren dürfte mit dem Rudern.

Gesagt,getan, drehte ich eine Runde damit und kann sagen, daß mich das Boot in Punkto Rudereigenschaften und Qualität überzeugt hat. Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber glaube, die sind dazu auch noch günstiger als die Krallerboote.


----------



## Bodensee89 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand Porsche Boote (P410 oder P480)*

Ich hätte jetzt gedacht Rudern ist mit dem großen Ding der größte Murks |supergri|kopfkrat 

Ich hoffe wir meinen keine verschiedenen Boote #h

http://porsche-boote.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=23&Itemid=26


Ich brauch eigentlich nur aus folgenden Gründen Ruder:


-Laut Bojenfeldordnung muss das Boot ruderbar sein.

Ist auch sinnvoll da man damit immer erst ans Ufer muss. Ans Ufer holt man das richtige Boot mit einem kleinen Beiboot.
Das Beiboot muss für die anderen Mitglieder wieder ans Ufer zurück und kann deshalb nicht an der Boje bleiben.

-Während dem Angeln wird höchstens mal einpaar Meter versetzt. Schleppfischen (hier nur per Ruder erlaubt) interessiert mich gar nicht.



Aber wenn das Teil doch halbwegs ruderbar ist bin ich da auch nicht böse.... |supergri


----------



## A-tom-2 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand Porsche Boote (P410 oder P480)*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir meinen keine verschiedenen Boote #h
> 
> http://porsche-boote.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=23&Itemid=26


erinnert mich an dieses:
http://boote.pl/index.php?option=co...eb35bc110b8b=6bf0e78448d6d466c77178bdfa9f4a27


----------



## Bodensee89 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand Porsche Boote (P410 oder P480)*

Die Herkunft ist dann wohl geklärt.....schreckt mich aber mit dem wissen das sehr sehr viele Boote aus Polen kommen gar nicht ab. Trotz der etwas merkwürdig gestalteten/geschriebenen Internetseite.



Es gibt das Teil definitiv mit Ruder  

Danke #h


----------



## esoxluc (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand Porsche Boote (P410 oder P480)*

Nachdem ich durch Zufall ebenfalls auf das boot p480 gestoßen bin, würde mich interessieren, was aus der geplanten Anschaffung geworden ist.

Beste Grüße,

Thomas


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand Porsche Boote (P410 oder P480)*

Ich habe vor kurzem dort eine E-mail Anfrage gemacht, ob es das Boot (410) auch als Komplettangebot mit Trailer gibt und ob es auch mit 20Ps Pinne zugelassen ist, oder nur im Zusammenhang mit dem Fahrstand?
Eine Antwort kam dann tatsächlich nach drei Wochen, allerdings mit dem Inhalt, man solle doch besser anrufen, um solche Fragen zu klären!
Inzwischen bin ich beim 3,85m gelandet, weil es bei uns zu wenige Trailerstellen gibt und das Boot mit seinen ca.80kg noch eine Böschung runter, b.z.w. diese auch rauf zu bekommen ist (2Personen).
Also besser anrufen als Mails schicken!

Jürgen


----------



## Bodensee89 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand Porsche Boote (P410 oder P480)*



esoxluc schrieb:


> Nachdem ich durch Zufall ebenfalls auf das boot p480 gestoßen bin, würde mich interessieren, was aus der geplanten Anschaffung geworden ist.
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> 
> Thomas





Gestrichen |supergri 

Sollte es was mit dem Bootsplatz werden kommt ein Boot aus deutscher Produktion...genauer aus Mecklenburg. 
Aber ist natürlich preislich was ganz anderes..... |bigeyes#c|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand Porsche Boote (P410 oder P480)*



> Aber ist natürlich preislich was ganz anderes....



Mole, nehm ich mal an?

http://www.mole-boote.de/

Jürgen


----------



## Bodensee89 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand Porsche Boote (P410 oder P480)*

#6


es gibt einige Boote von der Firma hier am Bodensee und der Eigentümer von MoLe ist deswegen auch etwa alle 4 Wochen hier unterwegs....also sehr gut zwecks Beratung etc. 


So'n "Guide" wäre schon was feines |supergri


Die 2 Kerle die auf dem oberen Homepagebild  im Modell "Bodden" fahren sind z.B. bei mir im Verein.


----------

